# Sondas espaciales "Piooner y Voyager" , ? alguien sabe noticias actuales de ellas ?



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2014)

Hola a todos , ! saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.Tengo una curiosidad : ? alguien tiene noticias actuales de las sondas espaciales "Piooner y Voyager" ?, esas fueran lanzadas ao espaço a mas de 40 años. ? Quizaz aun funcionan enviando sinales telemetricos a la Tierra ?
!Muchas gracias por algun conmentario!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 16, 2014)

Si funcionan. De hecho hace unos meses fue noticia que una de Voyager salió de la heliosfera, que es donde el viento solar es dominante e impone el "ambiente electromagnético" por así decirlo. Más allá de la heliosfera ese ambiente está dominado por el medio inter-estelar.
Pero eso no significa que salió del sistema solar (como decían algunas noticias), para eso habría que pasar la nube de Oort que es mucho más lejana.

Estuvieron un tiempo para determinar si dio ese paso o no, porque la heliopausa no era como se pensaba, en vez de ser un cambio en dirección de campo magnético hay una especie de "burbujas" que bueno... no se sabía que estaban.
En 2013 hubo una tormenta solar, y viendo lo que midió la Voyager se animaron a decir que salió de la heliosfera.
Todavía están funcionales, hay comunicación con ellas (160 bits por segundo!!!), pero algunos de sus instrumentos están fuera de servicio.

Acá un poco de información en español:
http://danielmarin.naukas.com/?s=voyager

Pero la principal fuente sería la nasa, en la página de misiones Voyager:
http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/voyager/index.html

Las Pioneer dejaron de funcionar en los 90.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2014)

!muchas gracias por contestar caro Don Ardogan incluso con links mui ricos! 
Es incrible como pueden funcionar hasta hoy , sin dudas un equipo mui mui bien armado.
Aun mas la tecnologia hoy disponible para recuperar datos perdidos en lo ruido.
hasta onde se la fuente de fuerça es movida a energia atomica y lo transmissor de telemetria es valvulado (tubos) (tecnologia disponible en esa epoca)andando en la banda "S"( 2GHz).
!Abrazos desde Brasil !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

